# Newly Accepted EA



## JKC84 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone my name is Jaron Coby, I have been newly accepted into the Fraternity and I couldn't be more excited. I take my first degree/initiation as Entered Apprentice this coming Wednesday. Just wanted to introduce myself. Have a great day guys. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CapeCod32 (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome brother.  Your journey has just begun



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mr.Dewdrop (Apr 6, 2013)

Have fun - it'll be an experience you will never forget!




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 6, 2013)

CapeCod32 said:


> Welcome brother.  Your journey has just begun
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank You Brother. I am prepared and ready for this journey. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr.Dewdrop said:


> Have fun - it'll be an experience you will never forget!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am counting the days brother. I can't wait! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome!



Thank You Bro. Stewart 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Apr 7, 2013)

Travel well, always moving toward the light.


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 7, 2013)

MarkR said:


> Travel well, always moving toward the light.



Thank You Brother Mark!


Jaron Coby - EA
Oxnard Lodge #341 
Oxnard, California


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your acceptance. Soon you will start a journey as I have and, it will hold much wonder and joy.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations, may your journey be a Blessed one.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 7, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Congratulations on your acceptance. Soon you will start a journey as I have and, it will hold much wonder and joy.



Thank you brother, I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ashlar76 said:


> Congratulations, may your journey be a Blessed one.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you Brother!


----------



## adam templeton (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## detroit2jim (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations! My advice would be to not look up the rituals before you do your degrees. Let the transformation from Profane to Light unfold before you and enjoy. These days and degrees are for you. Pay attention to the lectures and go back over them once complete... They are ancient, and full of wisdom.



Jim Merrill | Membership Director | Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM | 500 Temple Ave. Detroit, MI. 48201 | www.detroitno2.com

Labor to keep alive in your breast that little spark of celestial fire called conscience. - Worshipful Brother George Washington


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 8, 2013)

detroit2jim said:


> Congratulations! My advice would be to not look up the rituals before you do your degrees. Let the transformation from Profane to Light unfold before you and enjoy. These days and degrees are for you. Pay attention to the lectures and go back over them once complete... They are ancient, and full of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you brother! This is by far the best advice I've been given.


----------



## appzdude (Apr 8, 2013)

We look forward to you bring a brother soon. Mary God bless you in your new journey.

SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## appzdude (Apr 8, 2013)

Being a brother is what I meant. LOL Bringing comes later...

SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 8, 2013)

appzdude said:


> Being a brother is what I meant. LOL Bringing comes later...
> 
> SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX



LOL, hahahaha no worries brother!


----------

